#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  poipet 2

## dingsbumst

can anyone tell me about poipet what to expect any travel tips and can you trust the taxi drivers to find a good brothel and pbfm`s for some reason my other post is gone dont know why

----------


## dirtydog

TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Cambodia Guesthouses Poipet
TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Sa Kaeo

----------


## Gerbil

Make sure you're tooled up. Because everyone else there is.  :Sad:

----------


## Scandinavian

> can anyone tell me about poipet what to expect any travel tips and can you trust the taxi drivers to find a good brothel and pbfm`s for some reason my other post is gone dont know why


Yeah where to "support the locals" on the Cam side?

----------

